

Productivity in the workplace : Post-It Notes on the monitor - lowglow
http://pitchandpixel.com/2010/11/productivity-in-the-workplace-post-it-notes-on-the-monitor/

======
jamie_ca
The bottom row for long-term projects is brilliant. Not so much for tracking
things to do for them, but just to be a visual reminder of which side projects
are actually important.

I've got easily a dozen medium-sized ideas that I'm rather indecisive about
which should get my time on any given night. Actually coming up with a list of
them, even without priorities, would be a huge boon. As I re-remember ideas I
can easily assess if I should just scrap the idea (already have enough "good"
projects) or if it's good enough to bump something else. Keep 3 or 4 ideas
tops stickied and stay focused on them.

I dare say I'll try that as soon as I remember where my post-its are.

------
joshrule
How does this method out perform a plaintext task list including projects? It
seems that having so many notes staring me in the face all the time would make
it exceedingly difficult to focus on the actual task in front of me. A
notebook or text file doesn't have that problem.

~~~
lowglow
I don't find that the Post-It Notes distract me at all, and I don't have to
keep a notebook around to clutter my desk. For me, with notebooks sometimes
it's out of sight, out of mind. Once you start using the system you hardly
notice these things at all until you need them.

I do keep an additional notebook under my desk for calculation, or just trying
to visualize an algorithm. Notebooks should generally be reserved for bigger
and longer thinking, where you can also append the Post-It Notes to particular
pages if you so require.

------
redgirlsays
I love Post-Its. I would recommend using different colors to denote the
various priority levels of your to-do items.

~~~
lowglow
But priority is already determined by location, highest priority to lowest,
top to bottom, and left to right. I'm still unsure of what to use colors for.

~~~
ninnypants
Color's could be used to show which project it's associated with. I've been
doing this with my Moleskine lately. I have a differnt color of tab depending
on what project that page or section of pages has to do with.

~~~
lowglow
Awesome suggestions.

